# Keeps peeing on his front paws!



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

He hasn't learned to lift his legs yet at 8 months old. He just stretches forward (usually stacked) and pees. And I kid you not 9/10 times (no exaggeration) he pees a constant stream on one of his front paws! And I have him indoors 95% of the day so of course he would track pee in the house everywhere if I didn't stop him at the door on his way in and wipe it down. And I only do a quick wipe cause I can't spent 10 minutes thoroughly washing his paws every time he pees!

I highly doubt there is anything I can do besides to hope that he eventually learns to life his leg (he is getting there, about 50% of the time he just picks up one of his back paws literally like an inch off the floor... its progress I guess haha). And if anyone is wondering, he isn't fixed yet. Not planning on doing it until he is a year and a half. He clearly needs all the testosterone he needs haha.

Anyone ever battle this problem? I've even gotten to the point where I'm debating wrapping his paws in something before he goes out hahaha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley used to pee on his front feet. Drove me crazy. He hikes his leg but like your guys its only about an inch off the ground. Instead of wrapping his paws before he goes out (which can be a total pain in the butt!!!) just keep a pack of baby wipes by the door and wipes his paws before you let him in. Helped with us. I think Riley got so tired of me messing with his feet before he was allowed back inside, he figured out he needed to stop peeing on them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Leg lifting is kind of a learned behavior. If he watches other dogs do it, he'll learn.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Baby wipes are great for that


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah I've been using baby wipes and keep it right next to the door. Still drives me crazy having to wipe him down every single time 

Letting him out to pee is such a chore!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is 2 and a half years old and he still doesn't lift his leg to pee. But he is long enough now that he doesn't splash on himself anymore.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure if this would work but: Don't wait so long between pees and there won't be so much pressure behind it. I know; you can't help that first thing in the morning.
OR, you could lift his leg for him.
OR, you could carry around a tiny fake christmas tree


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Paddyd....a tiny fake Christmas tree?????


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

One of the pups from my first litter came back at almost 2 yrs old. He didnt lift his leg all the time either and when he didnt he would pee on his front. Very anoying.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

kennajo said:


> Paddyd....a tiny fake Christmas tree?????


yup, something to throw under him when he pees
Call it a Tiny Training Tree


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

My pup is doing the same thing. Oddly, it's always the same foot he splashes. Never thought of baby wipes. 

I am picturing myself running full out after him with my tiny Christmas tree when he dashes for his favorite pee spot


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

my pup doesnt do that but what about hanging a vinyl baby bid from his chest with a snap buckle like a mud flap but the pee would hit that and run down. it would be easy to put on and off and easy to clean


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dax would do that too. The problem was, when he actually started lifting his leg, he actually peed more on his front feet because he would totally miss whatever he was trying to pee on! *face palm*


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog did that as a puppy and still does it as an 18month old. He isn't around many other males, and the one he happens to be around doesn't lift his leg either. so he just stretches and pees, he sometimes pees right between his paws and out front where he looks down and seems shocked.

He needs a dog mentor.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

the dog is part billy goat


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Not sure if this would work but: Don't wait so long between pees and there won't be so much pressure behind it. I know; you can't help that first thing in the morning.
> OR, you could lift his leg for him.
> OR, you could carry around a tiny fake christmas tree


:rofl:I was just watching Axel earlier, thinking "WTF?". He pees all over his front feet every time. In my half baked mentality right now, I am picturing myself holding his leg up and stickin' a tree under there...:crazy:


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

This is our Karma....he never does it with a hike...always with spread out legs!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota pees on his back paws and sometimes his front paws EVERYTIME he goes. Seriously. He probably has only lifted his leg to pee once in his life, and now with old age Im sure he isnt going to start. I havent found any solution. Sorry.


----------



## Yella<3Argos (Oct 29, 2011)

My 6month old GSD pup does not lift his leg either, but out of many GSD's I have seen they don't always do that. I think he's just copying my 15yo Lhasa Apso?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder will be three and still does not lift his leg. He used to pee on his front feet and then look at them and then look at me like "what happened"? Stryders solution, lean into it a little more and stretch...then you don't get peed on LOL. He taught himself... :wild:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My 16mo old also has pee pee leg. He either streams between the front legs or hits one of the front ones. He does raise his leg when he goes and I have seen him pee on a bush occasionally. No male mentors around just two sisters.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

Now that this is in my mind after reading this post I've been watching real close now, Bayo still hasn't peed on his feet but watched him SIT and PEE the other morning. Maybe thats the dog version of a man leaning with the hand on the wall!


----------

